# Headphones for Running



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

I am looking at getting some headphones that are good for while our running, ie dont fall out!! lol

I usually run listening to the wind and would like to run with some music as think it would help with my pace etc etc.

Does any one have any good suggestions at all?? 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I have these and they are brilliant.

http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?q=sennheiser+pmx70&hl=en&cid=5257315141284170095&sa=title#p










The only headphones I could ever get to stay in my ear.


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

i luv ones from argos about 8-9 quid

they stick into your ear and are pretty snug


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

picked up some good jvc ones from HMV recently, reduced to £7. They have the hook bit to keep them in your ears!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.etymotic.com/

In my top ten of all time purchases.

Etymotic ER6.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

I have some Sennheiser CX500, got them from Play.com on special for £17. I think they are excellent, they have a good warm sound with meaty bass. Something from Shure will probably offer more delicate high range but they sound great for upbeat music, the sort of thing you need when running!. They stay in my ears just fine as long as you clip the cable to your top so the wire doesn't pull them out.


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> I have these and they are brilliant.
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?q=sennheiser+pmx70&hl=en&cid=5257315141284170095&sa=title#p
> 
> ...


There on my xmas list so hope there good


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Shure E4C


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

Big thanks everyone!! Think i may take a look at the Sennheiser range and see what they have on offer??



robj20 said:


> Shure E4C
> Shure E4C-B Headphones - High-Definition Driver with: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo


Hmmmm not quite sure i wanna be paying £250 for a set of headphones!! :lol: Thanks anyway!!


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

i use these

http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/shu...ing-earphones-in-black-se-110-prodid-235.html


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I use these and they're great 
http://www.iheadphones.co.uk/headphones/23643/Klipsch+Custom+1.htm

I did give people a heads up when there was really good deal on them too 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=93847&highlight=Klipsch


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

i use a set of skullcandy headphones great for running they block out most noise and give a good base which is ideal for keeping pace unless your listening to scooter
http://www.skullcandy.com/shop/all-products/headphones/in-ear.html?style=stack


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

HMV had a few sets of the SkullCandy headphones, may have another look next time i am in there!!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

got mine from currys of all places


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

I just wanna make sure they stay in and dont fall out as there is nothing more annoying than your headphones falling out when your running!! lol.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> I have these and they are brilliant.
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?q=sennheiser+pmx70&hl=en&cid=5257315141284170095&sa=title#p
> 
> ...


I've got these too :thumb:

Very good earphones.


----------

